# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Что известно об учении Православных Староверов-Инглингов и Славяно-Арийских ведах?

## Алексей Назин

Харе Кришна
Кто-нибудь встречался и общался с инглингами, с Патером Дием? Что можете рассказать об их учении.  Какое ваше мнение насчёт подлинности и авторитетности Славяно-Арийских  вед?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна
> Кто-нибудь встречался и общался с инглингами, с Патером Дием? Что можете рассказать об их учении.  Какое ваше мнение насчёт подлинности и авторитетности Славяно-Арийских  вед?


Харе Кришна!

Есть сомнение, что среди постоянных участников Форума есть те, кто в этом вопросе хорошо разбирается. Понятно лишь то, что не существует прямой связи между подобными Славяно-Арийскими Ведами и ведическими писаниями Индии - 4 Веды, Пураны, Итихасы и духовными традициями Индии, основанными на них.

----------


## Алексей Назин

Я вообще читал, что их веды составлены из отрывков других книг... Ну они вообще фальсификат. И ещё  говорят, что Евангелие от Андрея Первозваного, а точнее один отрывок из него -придуман.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я вообще читал, что их веды составлены из отрывков других книг... Ну они вообще фальсификат. И ещё  говорят, что Евангелие от Андрея Первозваного, а точнее один отрывок из него -придуман.


вряд ли чтение подобного рода литературы поможет развивать чистую преданность Господу... она скорее только запутает нас больше...

----------

